# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  اینبار شروع از اخرررررر به اول....  پشت کنکوریها

## Mrs.RAd

....

----------


## Frozen

سلام عزیزم برات ارزوی موفقیت دارم
خب منم اینطوریم بسکه فصلای اول رو خوندم دیگه خسته شدم و خود منم مثلا وقتی میخوام سال دهم شیمی رو مرور کنم اول میرم سواغ مباحث سختتر برای خودم و پرتست تر در کنکور
برنامه مشاورا یه چیز کلیه و هرکی باید شخصی سازیش کنه...کارت درسته با قدرت ادامه بده 
ایشالا که موفق شی

----------

